# Oversized driver heads??



## JP Fitz (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if there are any drawbacks to having an oversized driver head. I know that oversized driver heads are more forgiving, but do you get any more distance, accuracy, control, or swing speed by using a standard sized driver head (400cc and less)? Any information would be appeciated.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

With a large driver you generally get more consistant distance and accuracy, while losing a bit of control, a fair tradeoff for any player. Ask Tiger woods. it is easier to hit the ball further and easier to make solid contacts, there are very few legitimate reasons not to go to an oversized driver


----------

